
No one is telling you the real story behind Uber’s latest layoffs - JacobAldridge
https://pando.com/2015/12/14/no-one-telling-you-real-story-behind-ubers-policycomm/34b6baddd6b65550af58abb6e2822eb8e2be3ead/
======
pedalpete
This seems like sensationalism and conspiracy theory going nowhere. Is this
what Pando is all about now? I don't read it much.

Uber and AirBnB face political struggles in upending the establishment. It is
wise to have your top comms employees and strategists those who have had some
success in the political arena already.

That is only a part of these employees backgrounds though. Let us not forget
that they have also worked for Google, Snapchat and likely other tech
companies.

